# Synchro des calendriers iCal et Google



## nemrod (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Je souhaite supprimer mes calendriers sous iCal afin d'en créer sous Google Calendar et de pouvoir y accéder d'une autre machine.

J'ai donc :
A. Lancé Time machine
B. Exporté les deux calendriers, Personnel et Professionnel
C. Supprimé ces calendriers d'iCal
D. Créé deux calendriers équivalent sous Google Calendar, l'un étant le calendrier par défaut de Google

Je me retrouve donc avec la possibilité de paramétrer en:
1. Automatique: Calaboration => Mon choix
2. Manuel: Compte Google dans iCal

Une remarque de forme je cherche à avoir une même et seule rubrique dans iCal avec mes calendriers Google Calendar hors j'ai autant de rubrique que de calendriers:
- GOOGLEROFESSIONNEL & Professionnel
- GOOGLEERSONNEL & Personnel

Quelqu'un sait comment obtenir:
- Calendrier & les eux calendrier.

J'entre dans le vif du sujet, une fois les calendriers Google créés dans iCal, j'intègre dans chacun le fichier iCal qui lui correspond. En synchronisant les deux calendriers j'obtiens le message suivant :
"Le serveur a répondu :
« HTTP/1.1 403 Google Calendar doesn't support storing of "To Do" (VTODO) components »
à l&#8217;opération CalDAVWriteEntityQueueableOperation."

Au premier abord je me dis que je ne peux synchroniser mes tâches créées initialement dans iCal, Personnel ou Professionnel.


Bon, le plus gros problème étant ces tâches ou du moins c'est ce que je pensais, j'ai séparé les tâches en cours des deux calendriers mais j'ai toujours ce même type de message :
"L&#8217;accès à « Canapé en cuir » dans « Personnel » du compte « Googleersonnel » n&#8217;est pas autorisé.

« HTTP/1.1 403 Google Calendar doesn't support storing of "To Do" (VTODO) components »
à l&#8217;opération CalDAVWriteEntityQueueableOperation."

Après reflexion j'ai l'impression que, dans ce second cas, ce qui pose problème semble venir d'événements iCal que j'ai transférées en tâches vie un drag & drop dans iCal???

J'ai essayé de changer l'ordre des choses, d'importer les deux calendriers iCal dans Google Calendar mais un des deux fichiers ne s'importe pas, que la cible soit le calendrier par défaut ou un autre.

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## nemrod (14 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de tester BusySync mais :
- Il va créér les calendrier iCal dans Google, pas moyen de synchroniser par exemple avec le calendrier Google par défaut afin de l'affecter à un calendrier iCal (Ex; Personnel).
- Je ne vois pas mes tâches, ou alors elles ne sont pas dans Google dans les tâches Google.

Up


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

il n' y a pas de synchro des taches ical gcal
point barre

c'est une requete mondiale depuis le début

mais il existe des tonnes d'autres outils qui eux font la synchro
(remember the milk par exemple)


----------



## nemrod (14 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il n' y a pas de synchro des taches ical gcal
> point barre
> 
> c'est une requete mondiale depuis le début
> ...



C'est certainement connu de beaucoup mais cela ne l'était pas de moi.

Je teste Spanning Sync, qui ne fait pas de miracle au niveau des tâches mais me permet d'avoir une synchro des calendrier, plus fine que ce que j'ai testé jusqu'à présent, il suffit d'attribuer un calendrier iCal à un Google.

Je connais Remenber the milk, je l'ai testé sur iPhone, moi j'utilise 2DO, très bien.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

aucun outil ne fait le boulot correctement coté taches et ceci quelque soit ll'agenda sur ordi  ou OS
( c'est pareil en windows)


spanning etait interessant tant que la synchro des agendas etait impossible ou difficile
depuis que ca c'est amélioré, son intérêt est moindre

--
edit
si tu veux tu peux ajouter ton nom aux fils de " doléances" là dessus

y en a un par exemple avec 352 rep et des demandes tous OS

sync google , pleaaaase

--
les taches google c'est encore assez gadget et en gros ...mal fait
 (quid des  priorités,  etc )

calgoo est mieux !


----------



## nemrod (14 Janvier 2010)

Si tu regardes mon post initial, tu verras deux messages d'erreur qui montrent que, même sans synchroniser les tâches iCal dans Google, je ne peux synchroniser mes deux calendrier iCal dans Google.

Merci d'avance si tu as la solution. En effet je préfèrerais me passer de SS qui est payant et, toute chose par ailleurs, je préfère passer par OS X sans logiciel tiers.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

la synchro googeuliene est bancale
je ne m'en sers plus
vive calgoo


----------



## nemrod (14 Janvier 2010)

Je vais regarder, merci, mais je bon, je voulais juste utiliser Google, même sans synchroniser mes tâches et comme tout le monde dit que ça marche ...


----------



## Rom59 (14 Janvier 2010)

Salut

je ne sais pas si ça t'aide, je n'ai pas tout compris .
Mais voilà comment c'est configuré chez moi et ça fonctionne .

http://picasaweb.google.com/rom.deffontaines/Iomega#5426537323110215778

http://picasaweb.google.com/rom.deffontaines/Iomega#5426537341804502018


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

comment ca tout le monde dit que ca marche?
c'est precisement le contraire
personne n'arrive à faire les synchros de taches

pour le reste qui est à traiter dans l'autre sujet existant déjà
(tu y postes)
y a pas de problemes majeurs

 perso je trouve que passer via calgoo comme pont ical-google est pratique pour les trucs un peu avancés
mais c'est moi

edit
et voilà (les images de rom59, tech caldav )

on se lance dans un autre sujet es caldav ( redondant)


c'est malin
il existe déjà


----------



## nemrod (14 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> comment ca tout le monde dit que ca marche?
> c'est precisement le contraire
> personne n'arrive à faire les synchros de taches



Non, je ne parle plus de la synchronisation des tâches, j'ai découvert que cela ne fonctionne pas et tu me l'as confirmé.



pascalformac a dit:


> pour le reste qui est à traiter dans l'autre sujet existant déjà
> (tu y postes)
> y a pas de problemes majeurs



Un lien sur ce post, oui, mais la question reste ouverte et je ne veux éviter un copier / coller mais bon.



pascalformac a dit:


> perso je trouve que passer via calgoo comme pont ical-google est pratique pour les trucs un peu avancés
> mais c'est moi



Si je peux m'en passer pour ne synchroniser que les calendrier, alors je prèfre, sinon oui je me tournerais vers cette solution.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

nemrod a dit:


> Un lien sur ce post, oui, mais la question reste ouverte et je ne veux éviter un copier / coller mais bon..


au sens strict tout ce sujet ci ( ici ) est partie intégrante d'une banale synchro ical google
et il y avait déjà le sujet central
(enfin un des gros)

c'est du bon sens de regrouper et concentrer  les choses plutot que de les éparpiller dans x sujets


----------



## nemrod (14 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> t moi
> 
> edit
> et voilà (les images de rom59, tech caldav )
> ...



Jusqu'à présent j'ai ignoré ton ton, tes sur-lignages mais soyons pragmatiques, si cela t'énerve rien ne t'oblige à répondre


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

nemrod a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent j'ai ignoré ton ton, tes sur-lignages mais soyons pragmatiques, si cela t'énerve rien ne t'oblige à répondre



surlignage d''une évidence   semble t il necessaire
 (evidence que tu as fini par comprendre d'ailleurs)

et ca n'a rien à voir avec repondre pas repondre


----------



## nemrod (15 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> surlignage d''une évidence   semble t il necessaire
> (evidence que tu as fini par comprendre d'ailleurs)
> 
> et ca n'a rien à voir avec repondre pas repondre



Tu ne dois tout avoir compris mon message, j'entends sur le pourquoi de ce post.

Qui plus est tu ne réponds pas lorsque je te dis que ton n'est pas de mise. C'est pourtant très *simple*, il est inutile de répondre à un message avec ce ton, en soulignant certains de tes mots. 

Si tu réponds c'est un choix de ta part, c'est pour aider, personne ne t'y oblige. Répondre avec un ton désagréable, souligner des parties de phrases avec ce que cela indique de méprisant, il faut t'abstenir.

Tu me comprends ? Si à un instant T tu es énervé, laisse couler, si c'est constant ne vas pas te défouler sur un forum.

Si je ne suis pas clair, c'est possible, personne ne te demande de répondre si la question te pose un problème, ou si tu as le syndrome de l'expert.

Tu sais ce qu'on dit, plus on en sait, plus on se rend compte qu'on sait peu de chose ...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

Amusant
j'ai parfaitement compris
pas toi


j'ai répondu ( attends je surligne) j'ai répondu au   sujet
- taches non synchronisables
-sujet à traiter dans l'autre fil, ce que en plus tu fais
donc redondance
c'est tout


----------



## nemrod (16 Janvier 2010)

Ah mais sur ce sujet je suis parfaitement d'accord mon ami, je te parle du ton que tu utilises, il n'est pas possible que tu n'est pas compris, à moins que tu soit ... non.

Maintenant, si tu le veux bien, restons en là


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

les affaires de _ton_ sont à voir dans les forums sur musique et sons  ou eventuellement des forums sur "comment rédiger le bristol du prochain cocktail chic chez la Baronne"

moi je réponds en donnant des informations
c'est tout


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> vive calgoo


Sauf que Calgoo Hub arrêté depuis le 27/01/2010.


> Dear valued Calgoo Hub users!
> As per the terms of use located at http://www.calgoo.com/terms.do Meridex Software Corporation has elected to cancel the free service known as Calgoo Hub effective
> 
> 11:59 PM PST January 27, 2010.
> ...


Fait chier c'était de loin le plus pratique


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Août 2010)

euh salut,

je deterre le sujet car je cherche a synchroniser les icals de mes 2 macs, et vue que j'ai pas d'abonnement mobileme, ca va devoir passer par google.

J'ai deja jamais trop reussi/apprecié la syncho ical/googleagenda avec un seul mac alors avec 2...

Pascalformac, tu dit que la synchro googlelienne est bancale, vaut il meiux passer direct avec un utilitaire tiers (j'entends beaucoup parler de busysync)?


----------

